# Sandusky river walleye



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Are there any places open for the public to fish the sandusky run that are legal to fish during the closed period between march and may ? Any hints to access spots that I can look into ? I dont know the area well , just the dam and I know thats closed after march 1st.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure what you mean by closed period, but lots of people fish the Sandusky during the run. I do the Maumee, but I'm sure the bait shop in Fremont or some of the guys on here will be able to tell you some areas to hit.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

From the DNR Regs.:

The following regulation is in effect from March 1 to May 1: Fishing is allowed from sunrise to sunset only in the following areas:
4}the Sandusky River -from where the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, crosses the Sandusky River at the southeast corner of Rodger Young Park in Fremont to the northern tip of Bradys Island. All
fishing is prohibited in the Sandusky River from the Ballville dam to the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, at the southeast corner of Rodger Young Park in Fremont.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Jim Barger Sr said:


> From the DNR Regs.:
> 
> The following regulation is in effect from March 1 to May 1: Fishing is allowed from sunrise to sunset only in the following areas:
> 4}the Sandusky River -from where the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, crosses the Sandusky River at the southeast corner of Rodger Young Park in Fremont to the northern tip of Brady&#8217;s Island. All
> fishing is prohibited in the Sandusky River from the Ballville dam to the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, at the southeast corner of Rodger Young Park in Fremont.




Thanks Jim. Though since I am not familiar with freemont I am searching google maps and I believe I have located the landmarks. Im thinking that pretty much leaves mostly the access at the parks and only between dawn and dusk , and possibly right at the water treatment plant , for truly public access. And probably at the foot of the bridges.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

You are making it far more complicated than it is. Go to downtown Fremont, you'll see the other anglers - park and fish. There is only a small area on the Sandusky and not much science to it. If you live in Findlay there is no way I would go to the Sandusky River for the Wallye Run when you can jump on I75 and get to the Maumee River with far more fish and fishable areas. If it's White Bass, that's another story as the Sandusky seems to produce as many fish in a smaller water.

Just my opinion but my parents have had a place on the Sandusky River since 1996 and even when I lived there I'd drive to Toledo for a far better chance at my legal limit of 'eyes.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

CoolWater said:


> If you live in Findlay there is no way I would go to the Sandusky River for the Wallye Run when you can jump on I75 and get to the Maumee River with far more fish and fishable areas.
> 
> Coolwater - I don't want to open a can of worms on this thread, but I have seen your posts/blog for a while and respect your opinion. So I ask - Is dealing with the crowds on the Maumee worth it? I have considered giving it a try as I love to catch and eat walleye like anyone else, but I also very much enjoy the relaxing part of fishing as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Just thought I might help answer your question of spots Its worth battling the amount of fishermen to go to the maumee....
The fish will go up the river a decent ways but most concentrate where the fishermen concentrate or maybe its the other way around! Most people fish from jerome road back toward Perrysburg. I don't know how many fish you would get but you could try a couple of spots: Weir rapids off rangeline road, Otsego park also the access near Waterville. There will be a few fish there for sure i just don't know if they will be concentrated enough for it to be worth your time. This also might help just to give you an idea of spots to fish. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/streams/maumee/tabid/2443/Default.aspx


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive tried the maumee twice but didnt catch anything but a sucker , mostly due to just too many people and not being able to fish efficiently when i have to pay so much attention to the guys left and right of me and waiting to time the casts just right. Just looking for another option.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Try fishing earlier in march or later toward may. I know its hard to get time off work but its worth it sometimes, there'll be a lot less people than on the weekend. Only other thing I can think of is try fishing some of the side pools behind the lines of fishermen. You will know what im talking about when you see it at places like buttonwood. The main line of guys will be out 20 or 30 feet off the bank and there will be a deeper hole with current behind where there fishing at. Ive seen guys pull limits out of places like this at certain times of the run with no one even facing there direction let alone standing shoulder to shoulder with them.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions Sid! I did do a little scouting last yr on the Maumee, but for some reason didn't have the pole's or waders in the vehicle...(which is very rare  ) I think I might give it a try this yr.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Northern Reb,
Sorry I didn't see this thread had continued or that you asked me a few more questions... I was basking in my glory of finally catching a decent Steelhead this year! Stop by the blog and you will see one happy dude! lol...

I have to agree that if it's shorefishing during the run, the Sandusky would be better. I probably came off way too strong against the Sandusky River and it really wasn't my intention. My experience has been far more people at the Maumee but the amount of fishable area more than makes up for the increased number of people. Far less people on the Sandusky, but also far less fishable area and far fewer fish. When I was still living at the folks place in Fremont I made many trips downtown due to proximity and just didn't have success... I'd hit the Maumee and catch fish. 

If it's the difference of having your daughter with you- then you should stick with the Sandusky, that time would be priceless and I'm sure relaxing as well. Not to mention if your picking up a fish or two- probably not a reason to change anything. I still would contend if you found yourself with a day to yourself to fish and wanted the best shot at a limit - Maumee would be the best bet.

I hope this makes sense, just one person's thoughts so please just take it as that... wouldn't be the first time that I was wrong!


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Coolwater - Congrats on the steelhead! I never had a lot of success going after them and it has been a few yrs since I last tried. I even considered going with a guide, but I have enough fish around me to keep me occupied for a lot less $.

Thank you for your thoughts as well regarding the Maumee. With being skunked as many times as I was in Fremont I think I will give the Maumee a go this upcoming run.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Is there smallmouth to be caught in the Sandusky River??? I've got a few places marked on Google Earth that look like great spots. I've been wanting to do some river smallmouth fishing, so any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

some excellent smallmouth fishing between fremont and tiffin


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks 419deerhunter


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

What is the river/ fishing like closer to the bay? I have a friend that farms along the river and wants me to take him fishing during the run along the stretch he has access to.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

